# netgear n300 how do i enable dmz



## mindfray (Apr 1, 2006)

The first time i had to set dmz i had free tech support from the company. no my free tech support has expired and they want money for tech support now.

I would like to know what ip to put in my dmz setting, my ip is supposed to be static, but it changes every few months anyways.

I'm aware that having dmz open is a risk, but i have a software firewall.

i have my router setup so my 360 and my pc so i need dmz, , if i did not have dmz i would be setting up forward ports for quite some time, as i play multiple pc games, some that use matchmaking, some that connect to dedicated servers. and sometimes i like to host a listen server for my friends.

dmz would be way easier

thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

not a single mention of dmz in the routers manual

ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/WNR2000v2_SM_01SEP2009.pdf

Looks like the only way to do a dmz is to disable the firewall in this unit.


----------



## mindfray (Apr 1, 2006)

well theres a "default DMZ server" option under WAN setup. is that just for the wireless part? it has a box to check and a place for an ip\\\

also how would i disable the firewall in my router? should be fine since i have a great software firewall.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This would all be covered in the manual I linked you to. Strange there is nothing in this manual about a dmz zone.

I would suspect you need to put in a static lan ip in this dmz box which would be the static ip of your game server. Give it a try.


----------



## mindfray (Apr 1, 2006)

i did a ctrl+f on the word firewall and only found it in one place on the manual, and it did not say how to shut it off. just said it was part of the default configuration.


----------



## mindfray (Apr 1, 2006)

so i just found this on the screen to the side where you put dmz says this.

Default DMZ Server

Specifying a Default DMZ Server allows you to set up a computer or server that is available to anyone on the Internet for services that you haven't defined. There are security issues with doing this, so only do this if you're willing to risk open access. If you do not assign a Default DMZ Server, the router discards any incoming service requests which are undefined.

To assign a computer or server to be a DMZ server:

Click the Default DMZ Server check box
.
Type the IP address for that server.
Click Apply. 

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
so if i want dmz set for my xbox 360 and my pc what ip do i put there?
not sure if i understand.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you would put in the ip address, which would need to be static for those devices, in this screen. Be aware of the risk.


----------

